#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Project Ramadan inshaa Allah

## Yohara

Salaam u aleikoum warahmatou Allah wabarakatouh .
De umma is als n orgaan , n lichaam .
Wanneer n orgaan pijn heeft ontwikkelt de rest van het lichaam koorts .
1 umma , 1 lichaam , 1 nheid . 
Het is zo ver de vastenmaand is niet meer ver van de deur . 
Zoals vorig jaar houden we een grote voedselinzamelactie voor de mensen die het wat minder hebben .
Daklozen ,gezinnen in nood , alleenstaande mama’s en papa’s of gewoonweg mensen die de vastenmaand in hun ntje moeten doorbrengen . 
Ook in deze gezegende maand blijven we meer dan actief en proberen we zoveel mensen te helpen als samen te brengen om de iftar samen te verbreken . 
We zorgen er voor ook dat deze mensen zich geen zorgen moeten maken voor hun iftar .
Natuurlijk geldt deze voedselverdeling voor iedereen los van persoonlijke religie .
Ook is het de bedoeling om de daklozen uit te nodigen op een iftar .
Zo willen we iedereen laten proeven van de gezegende maand . 
Er word een voedselinzameling gehouden te Antwerpen ,Leuven en een inzamelpunt te Brussel .
Dus beste mensen wanneer u inkopen gaat doen deze maand koop iets extra dat u aan ons project kunt schenken Inshaa Allah . 
Sadaaka dooft je zonden zoals water het vuur dooft .
De samengestelde lijst bestaat uit : 
Rijst, pasta , aardappelen , vlees (halal ), groenten , fruit , bouillonblokjes ( halal) ,dadels , vijgen , chebakia, brood, drinkwater , oploskoffie , thee ,melk , een lekker extraatje is steeds welkom om het vasten te verbreken , yogurt ,pastasaus, zakjes harira , zakjes shorba en zakjes noodles , eieren, vis in blik , bloem , couscous etc...
Verder zijn toiletartikelen steeds welkom zoals b.v.: shampoo , tandpasta en tandenborstels , maandverband ,pampers voor kinderen als voor volwassenen .
En natuurlijk vergeten we het suikerfeest niet .
Een vredevolle mooie afsluiter is van de Ramadan inshaa Allah daarvoor zoeken we : 
Veel snoep , Marokkaanse zoetigheden . verpakking en geschenkzakjes , Nieuw kinderkledij van maat 0 tot 14 jaar voor jongens als voor meisjes aub .
Nieuw speelgoed .
U kan ook steeds een bijdrage overmaken op IBAN BE05 0635 2034 1175 met de mededeling : Project Ramadan . 
Voor meer info stuur gerust een berichtje naar onze inbox via facebook op de pagina A hand for people .

https://www.facebook.com/Ahandforpeople

Of via het profiel van Kima Kay op facebook of hier in de inbox van Yohara .
Of bel 0489327835 voor al uw vragen inshaa Allah
Dit project begint vanaf 1 mei tot 15 juli .
Moge Allah jullie allen belonen voor jullie vrijgevigheid , du3a en hulp om deze oproep te promoten en te delen . 
Laten we met zijn allen de zoetheid van Ramadan zien .
Baraka Allah feekum.
En zij geven voedsel van het beste wat zij hebben uit liefde voor de armen, de wees en de gevangenen zeggende;' Wij voeden u slechts ter wille van Allah. Wij vragen geen beloning noch dank van u. Wij vrezen van onze Rabb een moeilijke en drukkende dag'. Daarom zal Allah hen tegen het kwade van die dag beschermen en zal hun blijdschap en geluk schenken. En Hij zal hen voor hun geduld en standvastigheid belonen met een tuin en kleding van zijde . (Soerah Addahr : Ayah 9-13)
Allah's boodschapper vrede zij met hem heeft gezegd: 'Als een gelovige een hongerige gelovige eten geeft, zal Allah hem voeden met vruchten uit het Paradijs. En degene die water geeft aan een dorstige gelovige, Allah zal hem vergezelde nectar geven'.

----------

